# Let ME decide if I want the new channels



## jhearl (Sep 17, 2007)

I seem to get new channels almost every day (DirecTV) and every time I do, Tivo assumes that I want them added to my list of channels that I show on my channel list. Well, guess what, I DON'T actually want 99.9 percent of the ones that are added. I don't want any of the bazillion Information channels or Local Origination Channels, or the HD Channels (that I can't receive anyway) or the NFL channels or Major League Baseball channels, etc, etc. I don't mind being informed that there are new channels available, but it drives me nuts to have to go into my channel lineup every time and delete all those added channels. Could Tivo please make it optional to have channels added?


----------



## lalouque (Feb 11, 2002)

I'd like to add an AMEN to this post.


----------



## phox_mulder (Feb 23, 2006)

I don't think TiVo has any say or control.

DirecTV wants you to watch these channels, wants you to see what your missing by not paying for NFL Sunday Ticket, not paying for MLB Total Access.
Wants you to watch the shopping channel that keeps getting put back in, it's $$ in their pockets.

I will add my AMEN! as well though, as I just got done removing them from of my TiVo's last night.

edit: had to clear out some on the other TiVo last night (the next last night)


phox


----------



## wer (Jun 28, 2007)

I agree with the suggestion. 

I mitigate this problem now by leaving my guide filtered to "Favorite" channels. This way the old DirecTV advertising trick of "delete and re-add to get your attention" doesn't cause these channels to appear in my guide, since the "new" ones aren't favorites.


----------



## Jonathan_S (Oct 23, 2001)

wer said:


> I agree with the suggestion.
> 
> I mitigate this problem now by leaving my guide filtered to "Favorite" channels. This way the old DirecTV advertising trick of "delete and re-add to get your attention" doesn't cause these channels to appear in my guide, since the "new" ones aren't favorites.


This basically works, but it is only a partial mitigation. The unwanted channels still clutter up search by title, and can cause issues with wishlists. 
(Well, not issues so much as a wishlist matches something on a channel you don't actually get and so you get a blank recording)


----------



## NoCleverUsername (Jan 29, 2005)

The irony here is that until recently, a standalone TiVo would never automatically add new channels.

My series 1 does not add the channels. My DT does :down:, but at least they've provided a way to go directly to the channel list from the message. :up: (Both are using DirecTV.)

My DirecTiVos have always added channels at DirecTV's whim.


----------



## orev (Feb 16, 2003)

Jonathan_S said:


> This basically works, but it is only a partial mitigation. The unwanted channels still clutter up search by title, and can cause issues with wishlists.
> (Well, not issues so much as a wishlist matches something on a channel you don't actually get and so you get a blank recording)


Isn't the point of searching and wishlists that you want it to find stuff you don't know about / don't know where it is? I really think "Favorites" IS the answer to this.


----------

